# gs3 i535 problems and cant recover backup



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

So i have a message that i am running out of storage space but i have 12.05 gb of internal storage and more room on my external. I have a nandroid backup but it wont let me recover it it says error while restoring /data!. If there is any way i can just restore my back up 100% i would be very happy. I dont know how or if i can restore it through oden.

my phone info
Android version 4.1.2
CWM v6.0.2.3
kernel version [email protected] #1
build number cm_d2vzw-userdebug 4.1.2 jzo54k eng.20121010.214654 test-keys
mobile network type cdma ehrpd 14
and my phone number is 000-000-5167


----------



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

Try deleting old backups.. they take up a lot of space I had 10gb at one point. When you delete the original file and goto do another backup cwm will remove additional files not needed anymore. Hope this helps


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

No you can't restore your CWM backup through Odin. Are you perhaps suffering from the /0/ file system issue from being on JB 4.2? As described by Goose here?
http://rootzwiki.com...s/#entry1049361


----------



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

Did you try to rename your backup because that could cause issues if you did? Otherwise I would just DL and install another ROM and then try to restore your nandroid


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

slimsnoop yes i do have the /o/ file but my backup isnt in that its on my external sd card


----------



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

Check your imei you may have lost it and if so hopefully you did this...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

mnm.inc i didnt rename it i have used the backup before but since then i have changed roms to 4.2.1 and i delt with alot of issues including no service lol. I have changed to diffrent roms to try and restore it and it still says the same thing : /


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

i had done that before than flashed a diffrent rom to try restoring my backup and i lose service again. ill try that fix then restoring my backup and see what happens. i really appreciate the help guys


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

ok so the fix is no longer working for some reason i cant make calls. As of now all i want to do is make everything back to stock and still have service and im not sure what all i need to do. i know where to get root66 stock rom but im not sure if ill need to change my kernal or what not


----------



## MnM.Inc (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay so I think your next best bet is to flash that root66 thru Odin 
Try this link
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-tutorial-rootrecoverybootloader-unlockicsjb-verizon-galaxy-s-iii/


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

hey mnm.inc i tryed to flach through oden and i keep getting the add pit for mapping grrrrr i hate oden


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

So i cant boot a rom and lost all memory on my sd card. I can get into cwm recovery v6.0.2.3 i have a backed up rom on my pc but i cant restore it beacuse error /data! i have no idea what to do please help







i have a family thing to do and ill ba back in a few hours
my phone info
Android version nothing
CWM v6.0.2.3
i dont know what kernal version


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Basically, this is what you need to do.

1) Use this guide to restore your phone back to stock.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1867253

2) If you still need to, use this guide to restore your IMEI.

http://rootzwiki.com...st-us-variants/

3) Leave the damn thing alone. I mean absolutely no offense by this, but you quite obviously do not have the comprehension needed to understand how root or installing rom's works. At the rate you're going, you're just going to end up with a paperweight before year's end.

Obviously, the community is here to help. However, we're not here to hold your hand, and the fact that you continue to have issue after issue is just going to irritate people and they WILL stop helping.

Good luck with whatever you do, but maybe mobile devices aren't your thing.

[Topics merged, no need to create duplicate threads.]


----------



## fatpat777 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have had more than one smartphone and have rooted and swaped roms many times but i have never encountered the problems i have with the jellybean rom imei issues and not being able to recover my backups it has allways worked in the past. Im sorry if i have annoyed you but i appreciate the help thanks.


----------

